# Thunder Cat's



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

Am i the onlu 1 who likes this Toon
I hope not.

Give Me a shout back.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 18, 2002)

Was that those ninja cats in the pizza parlour? If so it was pretty cool....:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Am i the onlu 1 who likes this Toon
> I hope not.
> Give Me a shout back. *



Dood! A while back there was a guy who advertised an thundercats martial arts club you could join for free. I did and got myself a thundercats certificate stating that I was an official member of the thundercats martial arts group with all the privledges. It costs nothing. Damn, I don't know if I still have the address around here somewhere. Let me see.


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 18, 2002)

> Was that those ninja cats in the pizza parlour? If so it was pretty cool....


No no no
You don't know Lion-o and Panthro,my fave character....
Look here for more info
http://thundercats.vpga.com/bios/


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

He's thinking of the samurai pizza cats. 

The thing I was looking for used to be called the Thundarian Martial Arts Alliance and it was all about putting fun into training in the martial arts for kids. The guy who ran it was toqbon@hotmail.com and the URL used to be, 

http://www.webspawner.com/users/toqbon-1
http://www.webspawner.com/users/toqbon/index.html

It was, and I quote, _"FREE membership includes a certificate of membership, official newsletter, and email consultation for a personalized training regimen! Join today, and help uphold the Code of Thundera--Justice, Truth, Honor, Loyalty!"

"The Thunderian Martial Arts Alliance is a nonprofit martial arts club with a Thundercats theme. Members are dedicated to upholding the Code of Thundera and to making FUN an integral part of their training. "_

You might try e-mailing the guy to see if you can still get certificates. I have one and they rawk. Ha ha ha!
:rofl:


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

><


----------



## Eraser (Oct 19, 2002)

ACE!!!


WOW.. i havent' heard about that cartoon since i was like 10 (no im not telling how old i am now.. hehehehe)
I can't believe that it's still on...   
I was faithful to that cartoon .. oh and Transformers as well..
(even though im a girl.. i was never into those prissy strawberry shortcake\care bear cartoons.. too girly!!!)

BUT seeing the Thundercats thread. .really brought back some memories.. Good ones.. Thanks!!!:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

><        
Im glad to hear from all of U .

Thunder Cats Rock.
I have a T - Shirt that i 
Bought from Hot Topic
With the symball on it
it is realy cool.

Strawberry ShortCake

LoL He he he Ha ha ha:snipe2:


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 20, 2002)

i was down with thundercats when i was younger.  the blue guy with the nunchucks was my fav.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 20, 2002)

2109 McCulloch Street
Stevens Point
WI
USA
54481


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

><><><


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 21, 2002)

GI JOE used to be a favorite of mine also.  storm shadow and snake eyes!!


----------



## ace (Oct 22, 2002)

#1 Thunder Cats
#2 Transformers
#3 Gi Joe
#4 Voltron
#5 Silverhawks
#6 the Amazing Spider friends
#7 X Men
#8 Bat Man
#9 Hulk Hogans Rock "n" Wrestling
#10 Flintstones ( Bam Bam )

Post your own


----------



## Elfan (Oct 30, 2002)

nt


----------

